
An entire video of anime that is contained in the subtitle file inside - ivarious
https://nyaa.si/view/1096843
======
ivarious
Here's the tl;dr from the makers themselves:

They contains 16894 line entries, which correspond to every frame from the
original file. Every line is composed of several colored vector drawings in
the form of cubes. Each one has the size of 1x1 pixels. These lines are
aligned with the top left corner, and contain internal newlines to create rows
and columns. Every single of these pixels is colored. It is a lossless
transformation from the pngs produced to embedding them, so you could recover
the original easily. TL;DR: every line contains one frame of video. In the
subtitles.

